# three 200a panels, 1 400 a meter



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

:001_huh:I think I finally seen it all, at a church and lutheran school no less. One old 400 amp service, 2 existing 200 amp panels, 1 new 200 amp panel run in 2" carflex to the meterpan w/ lugs bolted over the double lugs. Who does this???


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The three panels may very well be perfectly fine, but the lug setup I doubt.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Actually, you can have many 200 amp panels connected to a 400 amp service. Depends on the load calcs.......


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Innovative said:


> Actually, you can have many 200 amp panels connected to a 400 amp service. Depends on the load calcs.......


Not without a main breaker 400 amp. What this clown did is actually pull a third 200 amp feed in carflex out of a 400 amp trans s wired in rh 500 mcm on the top half. Poco wants the problem corrected within 90 days.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Not without a main breaker 400 amp. What this clown did is actually pull a third 200 amp feed in carflex out of a 400 amp trans s wired in rh 500 mcm on the top half. Poco wants the problem corrected within 90 days.


Depending on the distance, the tap rules might allow it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Pictures.. not good to post something like this without .. "see what I see" :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Pictures.. not good to post something like this without .. "see what I see" :thumbsup:


 I tried having my wife email the pic off the phone. it failed.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> Depending on the distance, the tap rules might allow it.


Your'e still exceeding what the trans "s" and conductors are rated for.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I tried having my wife email the pic off the phone. it failed.


Phones are for talking to people.. digital cameras are for people who have a story to tell.. get a camera.. :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> digital cameras are for people who have a story to tell...


Or for people who need to record the location of certain buried objects...:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> :001_huh:I think I finally seen it all, at a church and lutheran school no less. One old 400 amp service, 2 existing 200 amp panels, 1 new 200 amp panel run in 2" carflex to the meterpan w/ lugs bolted over the double lugs. Who does this???


me if i could get away with it


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, maybe not quite *worthless*, but...


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Who does this is "not" a real electrician. :no::gun_bandana:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

wayne g said:


> Who does this is "not" a real electrician. :no::gun_bandana:


 
With the proper lug setup, it could be legal.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get some lugs like these? :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Anyone know where I can get some lugs like these? :laughing:


 


At CVEC,, when you pick up a 400 amp meter base, they ask if you want single or double lugs. You get exactly what's in that picture.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> At CVEC,, when you pick up a 400 amp meter base, they ask if you want single or double lugs. You get exactly what's in that picture.




I install a few double lugged meters a year. I just thought the way they cut half off of the one on the left and ran the feeders thru different conduits was a little much.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I install a few double lugged meters a year. I just thought the way they cut half off of the one on the left and ran the feeders thru different conduits was a little much.


 

I couldn't tell what was going on with the one on the left. They cut it?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I couldn't tell what was going on with the one on the left. They cut it?


Damn hacks and their hack saws. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I couldn't tell what was going on with the one on the left. They cut it?



Looks like they cut almost all of it off and it is wedged under the hold down bolt. I'm moving the service outside soon so I didn't look real close.


EDIT: they mounted a lug and cut it down to fit it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Damn hacks and their hack saws. :laughing:


 


Now I can tell they cut it into a tong big enough to go under the single lug:thumbup: That is hack. Why would JW post his own work?:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Why would JW post his own work?


It's the best job he's done all week. :laughing:


----------

